
In defense of Apple owning the concept of a paper bag - endswapper
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/19/12981950/apple-paper-bag-elegant-simple-refined
======
wyldfire
Slow news day? Mechanical engineers and industrial designers can create novel
things and I see no reason why they shouldn't patent them if they're truly
novel. This is Apple being Apple: committed to earthy green stuff and not
wanting to sacrifice function or fashion while doing so.

